# Recognizing Osteoporosis



## Lisa (May 1, 2006)

Osteoporosis is the loss of bone mass inside the bones.  The bones become porous and brittle making them more likely not to withstand injury and break.

  Women are more at risk for osteoporosis because after menopause the amount of estrogen in their system drops.  Estrogen is a key ingredient in keeping bones dense.  Women also tend to live longer, take in less calcium and have less bone mass to begin with.  These are the reasons women are more susceptible to suffer from osteoporosis then men are.

  Prevention of the disease is most important.

  Women can avoid Osteoporosis by simply making a few good choices in their lifestyle.


Get      the appropriate amounts of calcium and Vitamin D.  Dependent on your age a recommended amount      of calcium is 1000 to 1300mg per day and 400 to 800 UI of Vitamin D per      day.  Calcium is found in dairy      products such as milk and cheese and Vitamin D from direct exposure from      the sun and fortified dairy products.
 
Avoid      smoking and drinking excessive amounts of alcohol.  Although there are conflicting evidence      of the interaction between alcohol, smoking and bone density, both curb      your appetite which will lead to a decreased intake of  nutrients to keep bones healthy
 
Engage      in regular weight bearing exercise such as walking and jogging. (an MA       )
 
  So, my question is, who here, male and female, get their recommended daily intake of calcium and/or vitamin D.  Does anyone you know suffer from Osteoporosis?  What are you doing to help prevent it from happening to you?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 1, 2006)

I probably take in about 15-20 servings of milk (skim and 1%) daily.  Plus multi's and protein bombs...all in all...I'm probably doing okay.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 1, 2006)

I take a Multi-Vitamin and, usually, a Calcium tablet of 600 Mg. (sometimes twice daily) Recently, I've been getting it from my daily Jamba Juice - which has replaced a large cup of coffee and a junk food snack for me.


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2006)

I know that I don't always get my recommended daily allowance of calcium and Vitamin D.

It is unfortunate that more people don't pay attention and prevent many of the diseases such as this one by simply adjusting their diet.  I am trying to rectify that situation in my lifestyle.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 3, 2006)

There is also an issue about what kind of calcium to take.  While I always thought Citrate better than Carbonate as it is more easily absorbed, it should be taken with food. Apparently carbonate is just as good. If you have history of bladder or kidney stones in the family, an excess of calcium (alot of dairy + calcium supplements) can cause kidney and bladder stones. 

The first article is by a dietician about osteoporosis.  The second is about the need for there to be a balance of magnesium with the calcium so that it can actually be absorbed by the body and not just deposited in not so good places.  Just taking calcium could actually cause osteoporosis and arthritis.  So make sure your calcium supplement is balanced with magnesium + Vit. D or as I do in my regular vitamin supplement.  TW

http://www.dietitian.com/calcium.html

http://www.mgwater.com/calmagab.shtml


----------

